# Eureka Red Peacock, Male or Female??



## Danzo245 (May 5, 2012)




----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Male.


----------



## angeljin17 (Nov 14, 2007)

looks male to me. :thumb:


----------



## Danzo245 (May 5, 2012)

Thanks guys !


----------



## Danzo245 (May 5, 2012)

Do you's know when they get full colour I got myn at pet shop yesterday and its about 2 inches long


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Danzo245 said:


> Do you's know when they get full colour I got myn at pet shop yesterday and its about 2 inches long


Anywhere from 2-4" depending on many variables, including tankmates, dominance, tank setup, water parameters....


----------



## Cichlid.Dan245 (Jan 25, 2013)

That fish is about 3 inches now and still looks that same as that picture?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What are his tank mates? He may not be dominant, in which case he will keep his colors subdued as long as he is in the tank.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Cichlid.Dan245 said:


> That fish is about 3 inches now and still looks that same as that picture?


It is possible that you purchased a female that had been hormoned at an early age, and took on male colouration. It is more likely that it just isn't dominant yet.


----------



## Cichlid.Dan245 (Jan 25, 2013)

Thank you's, I'd say he's not.


----------



## Cichlid.Dan245 (Jan 25, 2013)

Will he ever get good color


----------



## Cichlid.Dan245 (Jan 25, 2013)

sorry for bad quality but this is my fish now ?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

For sure a male.


----------



## Cichlid.Dan245 (Jan 25, 2013)

When will he color up


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Cichlid.Dan245 said:


> When will he color up


He looks colored to me. The pic is hazy but I can see the blue, white and orange. If you mean why isn't he a brilliant show specimen then it could be several different things. It really is hard to tell with the pic and lighting. Is this the same user with the tank in another thread that has a pic of a peacock and a whole tank shot where the tank is really blue looking? If so what light are you using?

Could be lighting
Could be a poor specimen
Could be a stressed fish
Could be from aggression
Could be the food
Could be the water quality

Just so many factors. Is it possible to take another pic using a different tank light?


----------



## Cichlid.Dan245 (Jan 25, 2013)

Sorry best pic I could get and can't change light.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Given the lighting, the fish looks good.

I will add that if the fish isn't dominant, there's a chance he may never color up. But, I'm reluctant to say that's the case here. The fish looks good for a young male, just give him some time.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

DanniGirl said:


> Given the lighting, the fish looks good.
> 
> I will add that if the fish isn't dominant, there's a chance he may never color up. But, I'm reluctant to say that's the case here. The fish looks good for a young male, just give him some time.


That is what I was thinking as well. I think the lights make the fish appear to be washed out. I would consider trying a different light and see if that helps. :thumb:


----------



## Cichlid.Dan245 (Jan 25, 2013)

Thankyous


----------

